# Svenska

## jenkler

Skumt att det inte finns en svensk avdelning här :-|

För dom som förstår detta här kommer en truddelut

Jan banan åkte till stan för en banan 

Var bara det jag vill säga

----------

## kallamej

*host* Scandinavian *host*

----------

## jenkler

nice, aja jag föredrar ändå att skriva på engelska :D

Back to english then

----------

